# SkillSelect 500 Server Error



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

Has anyone tried submitting EOI today or maybe yesterday late night? I am getting the following error when I try and submit my EOI in skillselect,

"An unexpected error has occurred at 5/12/2014 6:40:34 PM. Most outages are resolved within a short period of time, please try SkillSelect again at a later time."

I do not see an outage notification on the skillselect tech support site as well. 

TIA


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

Did not see a reply here. No one is facing problem with Skill Select EOI submission? If I am the only, can someone please help me out.

TIA


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

What type of help do you want? Wouldn't technical support be of more help?


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

_shel said:


> What type of help do you want? Wouldn't technical support be of more help?


Dropped an enquiry to them. Its been 24 hours. No one has replied to me. I am unable to understand why only I have been facing this problem. Its a Server Error so other applicants should experience the same. Don't you think so?

Tx


----------



## Kinetic (Aug 11, 2014)

Same here since for the last 24h !!


----------



## scor (Dec 5, 2014)

*same problem here*

same here, every steps are working except the last step to calculate points and submit  let me know when you can submit so we can all try again.


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

It is working now. Have submitted my EOI.

Thanks


----------

